# Which do you prefer



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

when wading shorelines fishing in sand and grass pot holes, which do you guys prefer, windward or leeward??

I have always been a fan of windward when possible because I feel it pushes the bait on the the shallow flat. 

What are yalls thoughts on this?

:texasflag


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Whichever side the fish are feeding on. Yes it can push bait. But bait on the leeward side are probably more consistent not being pushed. The bait/predator system is already in place and predictable on the leeward side. The windward side will be a timing thing and you have to catch it just right. 

If I'm off I hope someone stears me right so I can fish better.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

Yea I could see that. I fish mostly in the Aransas bay complex and just seem to have better luck on windward shore or the windward side of a reef. not saying I would pass up leeward if there is bait, i fish leeward plenty. my log just points more to windward.

just trying to get some wade fishing discussion going!


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Walk'n Spooks have you been doing any good as of late? I am heading to Rockport Monday, I am boat less at the moment so I fish lots of drive up and get out and wade spots.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

moore, i have not been able to fish enough lately because of work and a new baby.. let me know how you do if you find any fish. PM me for some help on the area.


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby. My son is a week shy of 6 months old, they truly grow way to fast.

I will let you know how I do.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I fish windward predominantly, but on occasion get to fish leeward. If I could put the two in an equation, I'd have to say windward still gets me more bites.

Maybe there is something with the disturbed water. Not sure.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I always try both the leeward and windward shorelines. They can be on both, or they will be on one or the other. The same goes for reefs. I remember one day fishing reefs that we only got a couple bites after a while of fishing. On one reef I decided to cast against the wind on my way back to the boat and bam, first cast got a trout. It turns out we were fishing the wrong side that day. You just have to try everything some days.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

Gotcha, thanks for the responses guys. I agree that there is something to the disturbed water.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have noticed that the bay system in general may dictate where to fish. It seem like I catch more fish south of POC on the windward side and in Galveston bay and Matagorda bays on the leeward side.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

That is very interesting. maybe that is why I have better luck with windward where I fish.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

This is a good topic. I believe that current direction plays a big part of which side to fish.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

saltwatermaniac said:


> This is a good topic. I believe that current direction plays a big part of which side to fish.


As far as fishing reefs...


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I almost always try and fish the windward side, unless its just howling and too difficult.
On a reef, if I see foot or so water moving across I'll fish the leeward side, especially if I can find a cut or gut coming through. Funnels the bait fish. I like fishing pockets in reefs on windy days and on the ends where they drop off into deeper water.


----------

